# Teaching Boxing



## stonewall1350 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok So I am no great boxing coach. I have experience boxing though. When I was in the Mixed Martial Arts gym I found that I was one of the only guys with a background in boxing. I find that odd because it is such a useful art in MMA. I mean its not perfect striking, but you get alot of basics on punching and weight distrubution etc.

Now I am off to a bigger school(university of florida), and one of my roomates expressed and interest in boxing. So yesterday we went to a grassy area in our apt complex and i let him through on the gloves and i reversed my boxing gloves to act as punch mitts. I just showed him how to throw jabs and straights. I then (to work on my OWN defense) allowed him to swing below my neck at anything. I found that I have slowed a little in my blocking and my steps. I also wanted to make sure that I was flexing with each blow(i had a pad on my stomach). I was just wondering if anyone has any ideas for quick excersises that we can work on(I am looking for a gym to actually learn better boxing)? If this seems ragtag to anyone its because it is....but we arent going full on harcore slug fest. Injuries are bad.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Oct 20, 2009)

go to a wall, where no one can see you guys(this will be humbling, but also, very effective!)

Next, place both feet and back against the wall, so you are facing your work out partner.
The rules are simple:
You canot move, neither can he.
Now, tell him to work on having his hands up, and working on 1 strike at you at a time, preferably, open hand,closed fingers slaps, or palm strikes, while his other hand is still in guard, and you either parry/block the strikes without moving.
Start slow at first, then speed it up, once you 2 feel more comfortable.
If you practice realistically , you will have an awesome defense, and, obtain great "Periferal" vision.
(it is humbling, as some times you may get slapped/palm heeled.)


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

Just a little rust - 3-4 weeks of being back in training and it soon starts to come back!


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 27, 2011)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> go to a wall, where no one can see you guys(this will be humbling, but also, very effective!)
> 
> Next, place both feet and back against the wall, so you are facing your work out partner.
> The rules are simple:
> ...



Nice, this sounds like a great workout routine. Do you have any videos demonstrating this?


----------



## rambo balboa (Dec 13, 2012)

thank you


----------

